# Phelps Farm



## Larry Hill (Aug 15, 2021)

anyone have any experience with this seller. good listings and good prices.


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 15, 2021)

purchased some encylcia's from them a few years back.. plants were nice and healthy, and they were concerned about my expectations enough (one of the seedlings was smaller than the other) that they threw in an nbs seedling of another cross... i'd buy from them again


----------



## Larry Hill (Aug 15, 2021)

thanks


----------



## abax (Aug 15, 2021)

Where is this vendor located?


----------



## Ray (Aug 16, 2021)

Tampa, FL


----------



## Larry Hill (Aug 28, 2021)

Is Phelps Farm still in business? The phone goes directly to voice mail and they do not return calls and email are not answered. no way to contact them


----------

